# My Intro to Mushing clinic



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Yesterday I attended the intro to mushing clinic that was put on by the local group. These are just a bunch of dog powered sport enthusiasts who meet up once a week for trail days (weather permitting) and enjoy sharing the sport with newbies like me. 

There were over 15 dogs there and I can think of only three (including Ranger) that didn't have noticeable husky/malamute/northern breed in them. They showed us all how to put harnesses on and off, what the lines looked like, dealing with the dogs together, etc. Each dog was also hooked up to one of the scooters and while led got to have their first taste of pulling. 

I couldn't run with Ranger (stupid back), but they ran with him instead and I got to see him pulling. Going away he did some weird little bunny hop things when he felt the weight, but kept going forward and straight. On the way back (towards me) he pulled the scooter AND the woman running haha. 

At the end, they brought in some of their established teams to meet the newbies. Ranger got along REALLY well with their two lead females and the head guy (who was in charge of the clinic atleast) said that he would be happy to hook Ranger up with his dog to see what he's got once they start the trail days. 










Now we have about five weeks to work on commands and comfort with pulling something behind him. 

They warned us that it's addictive...I already see myself wanting a northern breed to add haha


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun!

What types of things do you need to work on as far as commands and pulling? I've read a tiny bit about it, and read Sass's threads, but I really don't know what you train other than go, stop, left, and right (obviously not with those cue words). How do you start them pulling? How do you actually teach left and right?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Gee, Haw, whoa, and hike are trained (from what I have been able to gather so far) by using them all the time whenever you're getting them to do it. You can walk them around a block so you always turn the same way and then do it in the other direction. They said the most important command is 'on by' to get them to move by something because they can pull a whole team into the ditch. 

People seem to find canicross is the easiest for teaching the commands since they can't actually pull you over (hopefully). You can get someone to lead your dog while you're on the scooter (or whatever) and have them pull you with assistance of their handler...keeps them straight and moving forward. Other people say have them follow you on a bike or something as they'll move to be with you. 

From what I've read though, they say the best way is hooking them up with a pro and letting them teach.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> They said the most important command is 'on by' to get them to move by something because they can pull a whole team into the ditch.


Pretty sure this is exactly what my dog would do. lol 



> People seem to find canicross is the easiest for teaching the commands since they can't actually pull you over (hopefully).


I figured it would be easiest to start with you on the ground, and then move up to scooters or skis. 



> From what I've read though, they say the best way is hooking them up with a pro and letting them teach.


Makes sense! I always wondered how you teach a dog to pull who isn't naturally inclined to it, whether you have someone lead them, or put a reward out and have them drive to it, or something else.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw a video of a team of Doberman's pulling a sled in a race but I don't know how they would stand the cold with their short coats. A lot of the dog's used for Sled dog races around here, have Greyhound in them but they are crossed with a northern breed so have the coat to protect them and sure are fast.

We have a big Sled Dog Race every year really close by and most years I have gone to watch. They also do ski-joring with single dogs. (spelling?)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea if you have an experienced dog or team that is an awesome way to do it. The experienced dogs will teach the new dog a lot.

Barring that... lots of practice on walks/canicross. Repetition and practice, and then some practice and repetition. And at some point you just have to get on the scooter/skis/whatever and start practicing/training there, too. I'm actually accustomed enough to the scooter that I can stop, do some physical direction, or prevent some types of unwanted movement from the scooter itself which helps a lot. At first I was just trying not to fall off it. 


ETA: You could call him an Alaskan and get away with it.  I mush with a hound and a polar bear, so you don't NEED a northern breed if you don't already love them.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

sassafras said:


> Yea if you have an experienced dog or team that is an awesome way to do it. The experienced dogs will teach the new dog a lot.


I am very grateful that I not only have access to this group, but that they're willing to take my non-sledding breed dog under their wing and help us along. They really seemed to like Ranger, and they seem a lot less judgy than you can get in other sports. 

God, I hope he doesn't do something stupid and hurt the person/their dogs *hides eyes*.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> I am very grateful that I not only have access to this group, but that they're willing to take my non-sledding breed dog under their wing and help us along. They really seemed to like Ranger, and they seem a lot less judgy than you can get in other sports.
> 
> God, I hope he doesn't do something stupid and hurt the person/their dogs *hides eyes*.


I'm glad to hear that's the case. When you mentioned them I was checking out their fb page and saw a very 'breed-judgy-mine-is-better-than-yours' post and was a bit concerned about what the atmosphere would be like in the group. Glad to hear that isn't the case with all the members!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

You need to skijor. Nobody cares what breed your dog is. There's even a couple around here that does local races with toy poodles!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

sassafras said:


> You need to skijor. Nobody cares what breed your dog is. There's even a couple around here that does local races with toy poodles!


Presuming you mean me, haha. 

Once I have a dog, I have considered looking into it. SDRRanger and I basically live in the same city, so I had asked her about what group she was getting involved with. 

I hadn't presumed going into it there would be breed bias(at least not overtly), but after seeing the facebook group post it made me wary. I'd probably rather just do it on my own as opposed to being involved with a group where I had to deal with those sorts of comments regularly (northern breeds aren't for me, at least not at this stage). Which is why I'm glad it isn't the case!


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I would love to move up north to a colder climate and take on mushing and canicross! Soo jealous . I guess running and agility will have to do until then!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

JTurner said:


> I would love to move up north to a colder climate and take on mushing and canicross! Soo jealous . I guess running and agility will have to do until then!


Canicross and bikejoring are warm weather sports! Take those on!!!! I miss my big pulling dog. Any dog can be a sleddog with any person being a musher in any climate.


----------



## Hopps (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry, I'm new at this whole thing, but we are trying to learn to skijor, eventually. I'm good on skis, but I've never done them with a dog. Is it absolutely important that you use "Gee" "Haw" "Hike" and "Whoa"? I tend to find this confusing when I'm just trying to teach Hopps to go left, right, stop, and go. I actually like using the word "Go"... is that a bad thing? I understand the history of using the other words, but I have to keep reminding myself of the words and it seems like such a step back. We are just canicrossing right now!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I don't think the words matter if you're the one using your dog...I am teaching Ranger the commands because when mushing he will be with other dogs and people who use the correct terms. This means I've had to write a G and a H on my hands so I remember which is which.


----------

